# Topping, FIM. Questions



## mslady_1983 (Feb 26, 2012)

I am confused on how to top and FIM a plant and the effects it has on a plant.  Need some edumacation


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 27, 2012)

Read thu this thread it might help up to better understand the processes. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1519


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 27, 2012)

Good morning mslady.  Topping and fimming are very simple.  Topping is just as it sounds--you simply cut the top part of the plant off.  Some people will clone this.  

Fimming is like a mini-topping where you take just a fraction of the growing tip.  

When you fim or top, you will end up with 2 (or more) growing tips rather than 1.  Every growing tip that you trim will "split" and resume growing with 2 tips.  I personally prefer fimming over topping.  

This might help you:  hXXp://www.marijuanagrowing.eu/the-fimming-tutorial-t36632.html


----------

